# Barnsdale Classic X Target Bow



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

just want to give a few comments on Dave Barndale Bows if you are a target archer these bows are an excellent forgiving bow,well made , finish on these bows is extremely beautiful, this bow is very accurate .i just had dave build me a 2012 classic x .price is better than the other brand target bows.couple of years ago a barnsdale bow won vegas in the pro division they listed it the other bow ,the big bow companies were not happy that dave at over 50 with his barnsdale bow won in vegas in the pro division.Pete53


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Pete53 said:


> just want to give a few comments on Dave Barndale Bows if you are a target archer these bows are an excellent forgiving bow,well made , finish on these bows is extremely beautiful, this bow is very accurate .i just had dave build me a 2012 classic x .price is better than the other brand target bows.couple of years ago a barnsdale bow won vegas in the pro division they listed it the other bow ,the big bow companies were not happy that dave at over 50 with his barnsdale bow won in vegas in the pro division.Pete53


They were even less happy that Dave won the shootoff shooting with his knitting needle ACC arrows, either; let alone his age, haha.

Tom D.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Incredible bow -- had one a few years back. Awesome guy, too.


----------



## panax (May 22, 2013)

sorry to resurrect an old post, just acquired a used classic x and want to know if there is any manual or write up on how to change the draw length. the bow is 55#, 27-29 DL and 46 ATA. emailed barnsdale but didnt get a response yet. appreciate any info.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

try calling him he is a very willing and helpful person and if there is a serial number on bow he can look that up for you he keeps his records


----------



## panax (May 22, 2013)

thanks pete53...never considered to call him personally...will do that


----------

